# School me on Protein tubs



## SCtrailrider

I have horses & calf's in together, is there a protein tub that both can lick on ??

I see TSC clams to sale one but the reviews don't recommend it...

Anyone know of a source for such a tub.....

Thanks

Chris


----------



## deadmoose

Why do they need the extra protein?


----------



## NebTrac

Our horses, cows and calves lick off the same tub. We have had no problems. VITALIX, is the brand we use. I don't know much about it. My brother is District Salesman for Vitalix, so I just rely on him. They do have different blends and bakes of tubs.

We don't use them as much for protein as the minerals. We just put out the tubs and another source for salt.

Troy


----------



## stack em up

Protein lick tubs are by far the most expensive protein source available. Surely you can find another protein source much more reasonable.


----------



## SCtrailrider

I don't know much about them, that's why I asked....

We are so dry here I thought I'd supplement them some with something that was worth the money is all I was thinking...

My hay seems to keep them all fat but I haven't tested the hay for feed value or anything like that...

I don't feed any of them grain/feed as they are all easy keepers, just feed once or twice a week so I can have a look at them...

If y'all say it's a waste then I will know.... I don't think it would hurt anything would it, the tubs I saw aren't much money...

Thanks

Chris


----------



## JLP

A lot of tubs use Urea as a protein source. Urea and non-ruminants don't mix. As long as it is natural protein such as bean meal etc. you should be fine. The cheaper tubs will have more moisture in them and are softer allowing the animal to consume more. I have used a mix of 50% bean meal and 50% salt in the past for cows on poor pasture that are milking heavy. They will nibble a pound or so of that a day without over consuming due to the salt. Dry distillers grains work well for me too. We will give them a few pounds per head per day as a supplement when pasture is weak or hay is short to help cows out until weaning and with stockers on grass. Stack is correct about the cost as well. Tubs are not cheap protein, but they are convenient though.


----------



## luke strawwalker

SCtrailrider said:


> I have horses & calf's in together, is there a protein tub that both can lick on ??
> 
> I see TSC clams to sale one but the reviews don't recommend it...
> 
> Anyone know of a source for such a tub.....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


Yeah, don't bother with the TSC tubs-- they're practically worthless. I bought a couple for my cattle a few years back, and they rotted in the lot. They're akin to pressed sawdust with just enough molasses to give them a little color, but evidently not enough to make them palatable to the cattle. Like I said, they let them rot.

Now I just get one of those 200 lbs-ish "King blocks" from the feed store in Shiner... I usually keep a couple of them out free-choice for the cattle at Shiner, and bring one back for the cattle here as well. They actually look like solidified liquid molasses, because they're a mixture of molasses and other feedstuffs (ground grain, minerals, and ground hay I suppose) mixed so that it solidifies in the tub, but still actually looks and smells like molasses, rather than the TSC tubs which look like sawdust with just enough molasses in it to make it stick together like particle board... and from my experience, about as appetizing and useful to the animals.

Ask your local feed stores what they have and recommend. I get the ones with trace minerals, but you want to make sure that the balance is acceptable for cattle AND horses if you're running them together... some mixtures might not be.

Later! OL J R


----------



## SCtrailrider

Thanks everyone, I had a look at the Vitalix web site, it looks like they don't sell anywhere around the area here....

I will keep looking and see what I can find....

Thanks

Chris


----------

